

Show HN: 5.1 Surround for your existing headphones (App for OS X 10.7+) - fxtentacle
http://hajoheadphone.com/

======
fxtentacle
In case someone asks: Yes I did submit this to HackerNews once before in
december when I had the first working beta. By now, I've released 9 updates
and made the app work glitch free even under extreme circumstances. I also
added a new "Comparison Listening" module where you can try out different
sound engines and compare them to another. I'll also stick around to answer
questions this time :) And yes, the article on how it works technically is
also still online: [http://hajo.me/blog/2014/12/28/how-surround-sound-for-
headph...](http://hajo.me/blog/2014/12/28/how-surround-sound-for-headphones-
works/)

~~~
fxtentacle
Oh and I also re-designed the website. BTW, I'm now experimenting with
AdWords, Facebook Ads, paid Tweets and reddit promotions. Is anyone is
interested in the statistics? or can you point me to a place where I can
compare my CTR and CPC to others?

